# Jco 3.0 Function und XML



## Rolex (29. Jul 2014)

Sehr geehrte Leser,

ich nutze Java Eclipse und rufe Funktionsbausteine aus einem SAP System auf über Java. Als Middleware nutze ich JCO 3.0 . Meine Frage hierzu . Ich möchte die JCo Function zu bestimmten Zeiten serialisieren, so dass ich sie zu gewünschten Zeitpunkten wieder deserialisieren kann um zum Beispiel bereits eingegebene IMportwerte nicht nochmal einzutragen sondern direkt über die XML zu deserialisieren. Wäre hier XML die Lösung oder gibt es andere Vorschläge?


----------



## dzim (29. Jul 2014)

Ich habe noch nie was mit SAP gemacht, versuche aber trotzdem mal mitzudenken...

SAP JCo Functions (SAP Library - Components of SAP Communication Technology)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man JCo Functions serialisieren kann. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, legt ja bereits der Name nahe, dass man damit Schnittstellen ins SAP anspricht. Du möchtest also wahrscheinlich eher die Ein- oder Ausgabewerte abspeichern.
Wenn das stimmt, dann kann man klar sagen: Ja, das geht.

Aber bitte kläre noch einmal, was du genau willst...

----------

Hab noch kurz ein wenig gegooglet:
Part 4: Creating a serialized RFC interface

Klingt vielleicht nach etwas, was dich interessieren könnte. (Suchbegriff: "jco function serialization". Erster Treffer bei Google.)

Und wenn ich mir die JavaDoc von SAP anschaue
JCO.Function (SAP Java Connector (Netweaver
sehe ich, das Serializable implementiert wird, also wäre vielleicht eine primitive und Objektserialsierung bereits möglich. (Suche mal nach "java serialize object to file")


----------



## Rolex (29. Jul 2014)

Lieber dzim,

genau da liegt mein Problem. Seit der JCo 3.0 steht die Methode writeXML nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Und ich suche für dieses writeXML eine Alternative. 

Was ich genau machen möchte ist, nachdem ich einen Funktionsbaustein aufrufe, und einmal die Importwerte gesetzt habe, soll nach dieser Methode mein Function.getImportParameterList serialisiert werden, so dass ich ihn beim nächsten mal vor der Methode setImportParameters direkt diese XML deserialisieren kann und nicht immer den AUfwand machen muss die Importwerte neu einzugeben(Kann manchmal sehr viel sein).


----------



## dzim (29. Jul 2014)

Serializable ist eine halt andere Art. Du bekommst dann zwar kein XML (was man noch mal als Mensch lesen könnte), kannst es aber später eben wieder laden und weiterverwenden.

Serializable (Java Platform SE 7 )

--> Tutorial
--> Java - Serialization


----------

